# 4' T8 LED warranty



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

Bought a case of replacement lamps that are advertised as being able to be used with or without ballasts to let a friend try them out and he just sent me a pic of his garage showing one fixture nice and bright and the other not on.

He said it worked for a bit then stopped so the ballast obviously crapped out.

My question is to those selling these upgrades... What do you do or tell your customer you just sold these bad a$$ lights that are supposed to last 25,000 hrs when their ballast craps out after a week?


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Shouldn't the manufacturer cover that? Most LEDs have at least a three year warranty on them.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

This is an existing fixture that my friend installed new led tubes in and I'm assuming his ballast went out since no lamps are lit. (Haven't been there to verify)


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I have installed close to 2000 ballast bypass LED lamps and a couple dozen ballast compatible LED lamps. I have not had one fail. If his ballast died, that's not the LED lamps problem.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

backstay said:


> I have installed close to 2000 ballast bypass LED lamps and a couple dozen ballast compatible LED lamps. I have not had one fail. If his ballast died, that's not the LED lamps problem.


I understand that I'm just trying to understand how to proceed after selling a couple thousand worth of LED'S telling the customer they will last forever then having a ballast go out very shortly after....

I suppose it would be best to be honest and tell them the ballasts are still there and could need replaced in the future although theoretically they should last longer than if a t8 lamp was still installed.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Ballast compatible LEDs don't make sense for me to sell. The customer can buy them and install themselves. That's why I have only installed a few, and haven't done any in the last two years.


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

Salesman should provide a ballast compatibility list. I've found some ballast to still be working after it burned up the new LEDS. Others would take the ballast out but fire up after direct wiring. 

In my case, the owners were provided a list with there purchase of 400 4' led. The day after they were replaced, several quit with the smell of smoke. 
Long story short, they called me afterwards. We bypassed every ballast and were told the bad lights would be replaced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

No matter what I charge them will be too much. They didn't plan for an electrician. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

Glock23gp said:


> I understand that I'm just trying to understand how to proceed after selling a couple thousand worth of LED'S
> 
> Did you offer any kind of warranties? Did you inform them that ballasts could fail?
> 
> ...


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't trust replacement **** like that. It is a new fixture or nothing. Why would someone put in a replacement lamp in a 40 year old fixture? The distribution sucks the light output sucks. It is downright embarrassing to do a handyman fix when you are a tradesman.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

This is a DIY product.

Sin no more.


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

When they do it themselves, and fail...that's when we arrive. It's just that simple. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

350X said:


> Glock23gp said:
> 
> 
> > I understand that I'm just trying to understand how to proceed after selling a couple thousand worth of LED'S
> ...


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

It would be foolish to imply they would last forever. 
30-40 min, you should be fine. In reality it's much quicker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FWLED (Mar 14, 2017)

Sellers should give the compatibility list to their customers, or at least tell their customers how to operate ballasts compatible tubes. Ballasts compatible lights are convenient and many manufacturers have great products. If within the warranty, ask for a replacement or return.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

I decided to bypass all ballasts and install dual end led tubes so I don't have to mess with the tombstones. Got the go ahead on the first $14k project today with 5 more locations after this one.


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

Figure that about 5-10% of the LED lamps will fail in the first few weeks. Some within hours. After that the ones that do survive generally last a long time.

Better results will be obtained if the ballasts are removed, at least as far as I have observed. Maybe less than 3-4% fail.

The quality control in China sucks, they are emulating American industry practice. No quality control, just send them all out. It's cost effective to eliminate money spent on quality control, because the money spent on returns is way less than that used to be spent on quality control.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Glock23gp said:


> I understand that I'm just trying to understand how to proceed after selling a couple thousand worth of LED'S telling the customer they will last forever then having a ballast go out very shortly after....
> 
> I suppose it would be best to be honest and tell them the ballasts are still there and could need replaced in the future although theoretically they should last longer than if a t8 lamp was still installed.


I was thinking along the lines of giving someone a 10 years warranty on house paint and then the house burns down within 5 years.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The ballast has to go or no warranty here.


----------

